# Multimammates



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd never heard of these before registering here, and have always been of the opinion, as have many I know, that as soon as you can get your snakes feeding on rats, as opposed to mice, the better.

How do multimammates stack up in the grand scheme of things? Are they as nutritious as rats? more than? less than? more or less nutritious than mice?

The obvious advantage I've been reading is the lack of odour compared to rats and mice, although they seemingly have a reputation for being somewhat arsey.

I'm not that bothered about the attitude, and I'm aware there are some quite friendly lines out there, but how do they stack up against rats nutritionally?

And, does anybody have any available in the north west?


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I can't give you facts and figures on nutritional content but I can tell you that snakes fed predominantly on multi's grow better than snakes fed predominantly on mice. Keep them just as you would fancy mice diet-wise but provide them more space. I personally find that 1:1 pairs breed bigger litters than 1:2 or 1:3 groups and as the males don't reek you don't have to worry about the fact that you have extra males like you do fancy mice.
Now whilst multi's don't have an odour themselves they do produce quite a lot of urine and still need cleaning out almost as often as fancies really otherwise they start to smell a bit pissy. 


I personally find that the red eyed multi,s to be rather more inclined to bite but as they are there to make great food I don't see this as much of an issue. My BEW lines are pretty friendly as multi,s go so there are friendly ones out there!


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting, thanks. 

What sort of litter sizes do you tend to notice with 1:1 pairings as opposed to the groups? Is it just one or two extra per litter, or is there a noticable and substantial difference?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I normally only get one or two more babies...I average between 13 and 16 babies per litter. In fact I might be imagining the difference in litter sizes between 1:1's and groups, however I DO almost always find that when bred on a colonial basis, I get one litter out of each female followed by either only one of the females breeding here after and becoming the matriarch or that whilst all females continue to breed, one dominant female will kick out the other mothers and attempt to rear all babies by herself resulting in weedy babies and/or losses due to a single female trying to feed 30 babies.... Making it more viable to have more 1:1 pairs rather than less groups. 

That and preggers females get hormonal and arsey with other females and it seems better to avoid the stress of putting them in the same 'room' together!


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks again.

Need to find some folks up in the north west I can get some from now


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

good for fussy feeder royals.but watch they dont get hooked


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

covkev said:


> good for fussy feeder royals.but watch they dont get hooked


If you have an adequate supply, why is it bad if that's all they'll eat? Given that they're apparently better to feed than mice.


----------

